# Apple's "dead pixel" guidelines



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is the dead pixel threshhold for differet Apple products from AppleInsider, apparently taken from an Apple document of some kind:

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=604


----------



## btoth (Aug 18, 2004)

Based on those guidelines, I would never consider buying an Apple display, not matter how big, bright and good-looking they are.  My dead pixel on my PowerBook bothers me enough... luckily it's grey and tends to blend in.

I have two Gateway LCDs, had a Gateway Laptop, my Dad's Dell laptop, as well as all the other many LCDs I've examined haven't had any dead pixels.  I would be very angry after spending more than $2000 on an Apple display to find 15 dead pixels on it.  

The 23" on display at my Apple store had 6, easily noticeable, black dead pixels. Probably more if I looked harder.  The guy at the store was very offended when I pointed them out.


----------



## mindbend (Aug 18, 2004)

These dead pixels are a real mixed bag.

I've got a 22" cinnie and an iBook. Neither have a single dead pixel, though the cinnie had a handful after a couple of weeks, then they went away somehow. Plus, people say you can rub them away in many cases. I have not tried that.

We've also got a Dell laptop with no dead pixels. 

The Chicago Michigan Ave store monitors did not have any dead pixels as far as I know, though I admit I was not purposely looking for any. 

I haven't seen any hard data comparing Apple monitors to any others in regards to dead pixels, but I've got to believe they have no more statistically and probably fewer than other brands given Apple's claims of using higher quality/expensive components.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 18, 2004)

My iMac G4 came with one pixel that stayed blue off and on but it's been functioning normally for months now...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

I actually got the complete opposite impression than btoth. Apple seems to be much more proper in producing their displays and thus have relatively less number of dead pixels. Many friends of mine use Dell and Toshiba books and they all have one or more dead pixels. My ibook and my brothers powerbook have none. Unfortunately my tibook has 3


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2004)

And there's a VERY easy way to make sure you've got no dead pixels on your Apple product: Buy from a retail store. Ask the salesman or -woman to unpack the device so you can test the display for dead pixels. Has worked like a charm for me in the past.


----------



## Dubsta (Aug 19, 2004)

What do they look like..I have never come across one.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 19, 2004)

What does what look like... a dead pixel?

Well, they can be one of five different things, if I'm not mistaken: stuck on red, stuck on blue, stuck on green, stuck on light (white) or stuck on dark (black).

A dead pixel is basically a pixel in an LCD display that refuses to work properly or respond, and doesn't change color or brightness with the rest of the pixels.  They're quite easy to spot if you know what you're looking for -- other times, you'd never notice it unless someone pointed it out.


----------



## kendall (Aug 19, 2004)

their guidelines are a lot less forgiving than most companies.

you have to consider though, the cost of manufacturing a perfect LCD is outrageous.

look up the price of medical grade LCDs online.  15"+ for $7-10,000.  ill take a few dead pixels anyday.

i guess a tiny spec on a CAT scan could be the difference between life or death though.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's a dead pixel discussion involving how to bring them to life again (maybe):

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26191


----------



## applewhore (Aug 23, 2004)

I run screen query 2.5 off a usb flash stick to check for dead pixels - it's a seriously neat little app.

I previously had a dead red pixel on my PB - right in the centre of the screen - it was infuriating!  Fortunately, my friendly mac man changed it for me!


----------



## Randman (Aug 23, 2004)

PiXelCheck is a great freeware to check a screen. I loaded it onto a USB keydrive and took it with my last week when I went PB shopping. That said, I've been lucky and have never had a dead pixel on any Mac I've owned or used at work.


----------

